# What oil to use?



## Niekie (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, I am very new in the tractors game, but never the less, we have a Fiat 480 tractor and have asked several people what oil to use for the engin, transmission and hydrolics. 

From the Shell web site, it seems that I can use the same oil for engine and transmission, is that correct? they also say that I must use 15-W40.

As I did not know what oil to use, I uninformed put 1 x 5lt 15-W90 into the hydrolics (I think that is the screw under the seat). The gage still says it is empty as I have drained the oil before putting the 5lt. Must I rather tap this off or can I top it up with the right oil?

Any assistance would be appreciated

Thnks
Niekie


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Are you able to locate an owners manual, or contact the dealer for these tractors. That don't sound right, but then who knows?


----------



## Niekie (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, I have phoned lots of dealers for a manual, but it does not seem that there is one in South Africa. I think best to sell the Fiat and get a MF
When I phone the dealers or tractor replair places, they all have different suggestions - nothing concrete. I thought if I can get some replies from this group, I can take the majority vote as correct?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Have you looked on Ebay or Amazon? In the absence of further data, I'd go with what the shell site advised, but it sure seems like it should be a heavier weight oil in the trans / rearend.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Its not that far off TB - my 86 craftsman GTII garden tractor takes 10w30 motor oil because of the multiple gear sets and stacked gears in it. My 99 f150 4 speed manual trans truck takes automatic trans fluid- strange as that sounds.

Does fiat have a website? seems odd no one can give you a correct answer on the proper oil.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You learn something new everyday! I can see it, I mean my 990 uses hydraulic juice so why not? I just thought with it being older that it would be old school 90 weight.


----------



## Niekie (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi all, On the Shell web site, it said I must use 15W40 Gear oil for the transmission, so I bought 15W40 but on the tin it said Turbo Diesel engine oil. I did not know you can get more than one version of 15W40? Anyway, I bought it and through it in - will now see what happens.


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Try this Get books about new holland fiat 480 tractor owners manual for free from Usenet


----------



## kitz (Jan 2, 2011)

Or These new holland fiat 480 tractor owners manual eBook Downloads
More on this page
Get books about new holland fiat 480 tractor owners manual for free from Usenet
Popular links


new holland fiat 480 tractor owners manual free PDF ebook downloads. eBooks and manuals for Business, Education,Finance, Inspirational, Novel, Religion, Social, Sports, Science ...

new holland fiat 480 tractor owners manual eBook Downloads · Cached pageOnline Book New Holland Fiat Tractor 480 Owners Manual PDF ...


----------



## Niekie (Dec 29, 2010)

*Owners Manaul for Fiat 480*

I searched high and low on the internet and Usenet for a owners manual, but can not find anything.

Thanks

Niekie


----------

